# Best Osprey-Gasm of the year (So far)



## coastalconn (Aug 24, 2015)

Had to wait it out for about 3 hours and all of a sudden the herd showed up and they were fishing close.  Just a reminder, to qualify as a gasm, The wind and sun need to be at your back and there needs to be an ample supply of Osprey diving close and grabbing fish.  It happened hard and fast and was over before I knew it..   For the Osprey fans you can see more in this album..  Osprey-Gasm 8/24/15  Comments welcome and thanks for looking

1 The Dive



Osprey-Gasm 8_24 4 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

2 The catch



Osprey-Gasm 8_24 3 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

3 The Shake



Osprey-Gasm 8_24 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

4 The Young



Osprey-Gasm 8_24 5 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

5 The Miss



Osprey-Gasm 8_24 19 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane (Aug 24, 2015)

They are all good but my favorite is #2


----------



## snerd (Aug 24, 2015)

Man those are great! Love #1, but #2 beats it. 

btw: can you send me the digital file, so I can print it and hang it on my wall?


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jsecordphoto (Aug 24, 2015)

the shake is awesome!


----------



## runnah (Aug 24, 2015)

I'd be happy to retire after a shot like #2


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 24, 2015)

Major Gasm and SWEETNESS!

#2 is Mutual Of Omaha Wild Kingdom-ish, but digging on The Shake.  Love it when Osprey do it and love it when Terns do it.


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 24, 2015)

ronlane said:


> They are all good but my favorite is #2


Thanks Ron!



snerd said:


> Man those are great! Love #1, but #2 beats it.
> btw: can you send me the digital file, so I can print it and hang it on my wall?


Sure, I'm guessing you would like the raw so you can add your own copyright info?  



jsecordphoto said:


> the shake is awesome!


I'm a big fan of the shake as well.  It's not so often you get to catch one so close up, but some people just don't get it..



runnah said:


> I'd be happy to retire after a shot like #2


Tell me about it, lol.  I keep trying to figure out ways to out do myself and its getting harder and harder..



JacaRanda said:


> Major Gasm and SWEETNESS!
> 
> #2 is Mutual Of Omaha Wild Kingdom-ish, but digging on The Shake.  Love it when Osprey do it and love it when Terns do it.


Thanks JR!


----------



## snerd (Aug 24, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > Man those are great! Love #1, but #2 beats it.
> ...


In case you missed it, that was a play off of another thread and people wanting something for nothing.  Which reminds me.............. if I have to explain it, it's not really funny.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice set Kris!


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 24, 2015)

snerd said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > snerd said:
> ...


Of course I got it  that's why I offered the raw 



MSnowy said:


> Nice set Kris!


Thank you Mr. Snowy!


----------



## WesternGuy (Aug 25, 2015)

Kris, what does one say after seeing these.  I like the first one - always nice to see the "action" as they come screaming down to pick up their meal - sort of like take out for Osprey's, at least the successful ones. 

WesternGuy


----------



## John Hunt (Aug 25, 2015)

Amazing work! #2 is wonderful but the shake in #3 is something very special.


----------



## sigurjone (Aug 25, 2015)

Perfection!


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice Set.I think thats the first for me to see a fluffy Osprey on the shake shot and captured the water drops.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 27, 2015)

Hmm, it seems I have been away for a while ... Canon ?
That 500mm f4 is a awesome LENS, you really stepped up ... I would love to have the Sony 500mm f4 on my A77II, but I would have to sell my car ... hold on, the lens is worth more than my car.


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 27, 2015)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, it seems I have been away for a while ... Canon ?
> That 500mm f4 is a awesome LENS, you really stepped up ... I would love to have the Sony 500mm f4 on my A77II, but I would have to sell my car ... hold on, the lens is worth more than my car.


Guess you have been!  Got the 7D mark II at the end of April and about a month later got the 500 F4 (think my shutter is around 70-80K by now, lol).  I found a nice used copy for 4200 with extender and lens coat.  Still costs twice as much as the car I just bought, lol...  I got tired of waiting for Nikon to release a camera designed for what I do.  So it was actually less expensive to switch to Canon than buy a used Nikon 500 F4 VR which sell for around 6K...


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 28, 2015)

nice set


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 29, 2015)

Kris, you are lucky ... lens with extender at half price.
Sony wants C$14,000.00 for their 500mm, and they are so scarce that there is no such thing as a used one.

I can see why people switch to Canon/Nikon, more availability of used lenses.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 29, 2015)

Wow, that second one in particular is stunning.


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 30, 2015)

dxqcanada said:


> Kris, you are lucky ... lens with extender at half price.
> Sony wants C$14,000.00 for their 500mm, and they are so scarce that there is no such thing as a used one.
> 
> I can see why people switch to Canon/Nikon, more availability of used lenses.



500mm prime lens are expensive


----------



## Pete620 (Aug 30, 2015)

Beautiful shots


----------

